# Three toed sloth? Is it Legal ?!?



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

I've just seen an ad on another website with a 3 month old baby 3 toed sloth on it, is it even legal in this country? Apparantly his cusion in OZ gave him it as a wedding present.

I cant seem to find anywere that will tell me anything about these animals, or even the laws on it in this country.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

stephaniejade said:


> I've just seen an ad on another website with a 3 month old baby 3 toed sloth on it, is it even legal in this country? Apparantly his cusion in OZ gave him it as a wedding present.
> 
> I cant seem to find anywere that will tell me anything about these animals, or even the laws on it in this country.


Perfectly legal (as long as it wasn't imported from Oz that is). As far as I am aware they are not CITES* listed nor are they DWA*, but if they are and you have the correct paperwork then no problems.



*probably 100% wrong


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Gosh I didn't know that, could u direct me to some caresheets, as the person selling is giving him away free, and garunteed he will fall into the wrong hands i would rather inform the owner of how to care for him.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

be carefull could be a scammer lol i wouldnt of thought someone would give it away


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Im not getting it myself lol, and I know I did think of that, I just want to give him information if he is genuine


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Try PM'ing Nerys or Rory on here mate,they know all about exotic furries.


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

thank you will do that now


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

sound dodgy to me hes probably a scammer, i doubt anyone would give a sloth worth at least £2000 away for free:lol2:
stu


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

well same person is apparently now advertising an albino rhino... so... scammer... would be a cool animal to have though. 

actually... i dont think i would like one.


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes I know I just noticed that also, some people obviously really have nothing better to do with their life.. Sheesh


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

sloths are not dwa no.. but as has been pointed out already, its pretty much a promise that its a scammer..

N


----------

